# Who Would you Trade Rodney White for?



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

if anyone will be traded this week it would be him.
I heard New York was interested. I would love to have the Nuggets trade Skita and Rodney White to the Knicks for Kurt Thomas and Dermarr Johnson. It would give the Nuggets a solid froncourt player a rebounder which they desperately need and Johnson could be formidable playing small minutes off the bench. Salary wise it would work out, but i doubt that the Knicks would part with Thomas.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> I would love to have the Nuggets trade Skita and Rodney White to the Knicks for Kurt Thomas and Dermarr Johnson.


You're joking, right?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Skita and Pope for Pryzbilla, Haislip and Milwaukee second round pick (maybe... Haislip is putting the same stats that Skita puts, is more of a SF than Skita, and Pryz can block shots, has size)

Rod White and cash for Mo Pete, who can play SG too


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Who Would you Trade Rodney White for?*



> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> You're joking, right?


Not at all, Thomas would help us where we need it most REBOUNDING. I like White but it is looking less and less like he will be back next year. Anyways it was hypothetical and it won't happen not because of the Nuggets but because the Knicks would think it was unfair.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> Skita and Pope for Pryzbilla, Haislip and Milwaukee second round pick (maybe... Haislip is putting the same stats that Skita puts, is more of a SF than Skita, and Pryz can block shots, has size)
> 
> Rod White and cash for Mo Pete, who can play SG too


Neither, Skita still has more of an upside than Haislip and Przybilla is just a big body throw in a first round pick rather than a second round pick and I would contemplate it.

Rodney is better than Peterson anyday.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Who Would you Trade Rodney White for?*



> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> 
> Not at all, Thomas would help us where we need it most REBOUNDING. I like White but it is looking less and less like he will be back next year. Anyways it was hypothetical and it won't happen not because of the Nuggets but because the Knicks would think it was unfair.


You seriously underestimate Skita. As soon as Bzdelik quits selling out and gives the kid playing time you'll see what he can do. Stop the silly trade proposals immediately.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Who Would you Trade Rodney White for?*



> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> You seriously underestimate Skita. As soon as Bzdelik quits selling out and gives the kid playing time you'll see what he can do. Stop the silly trade proposals immediately.


The whole point is that Bzdelik can't afford to give Skita playing time, we have a legitimate chance of making the playoffs this year. The only time Skita will have time to develope is over the summer against lesser competition. I actually think Skita will become a good player, probably a 6th man averaging 14 ppg. This is not a silly trade proposal by any means off the imagination. If we could get hold off a legitimate rebounding big man, which Thomas is, I think we could solidify a place in the playoffs. For the first time in a long time we don't have to think about the future and we can think about right now which is what we need to do. You're a probably just another Nugget fan who thinks that they are going to fall apart this year. You also need to understand this is a worse trade for the Knicks than it is for us.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Who Would you Trade Rodney White for?*



> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> 
> The whole point is that Bzdelik can't afford to give Skita playing time, we have a legitimate chance of making the playoffs this year. The only time Skita will have time to develope is over the summer against lesser competition. I actually think Skita will become a good player, probably a 6th man averaging 14 ppg. This is not a silly trade proposal by any means off the imagination. If we could get hold off a legitimate rebounding big man, which Thomas is, I think we could solidify a place in the playoffs. For the first time in a long time we don't have to think about the future and we can think about right now which is what we need to do. You're a probably just another Nugget fan who thinks that they are going to fall apart this year. You also need to understand this is a worse trade for the Knicks than it is for us.


First of all, don't tell me what kind of fan I am. I guarantee you I've been a fan longer than you and I guarantee you I follow the team a lot closer than you. 

Bzdelik can't afford to give Skita playing time? You're joking, right? There have been more than a handful of times this year when we've been up by 15 plus in the last five minutes that Bzdelik could've given Skita playing time. Unfortunately, he usually waits until the last two or three minutes to give him time. Also, Elson has been playing like **** lately but Bzdelik has given him plenty of time. How do you justify that? Skita could be playing every bit as good as Elson right now. 

And are we really going to the playoffs? Yeah, maybe, but who gives a **** if we make it or not this year? Is that really important this year? Our goal was to win thirty games this season and we've already hit that mark. If we make the playoffs that's great but it's also important to develop players for the future. 

You're proposing sacrificing part of our future and a potential star in the league to solidify a place in the playoffs? That's silly. We're already way ahead of schedule. Besides, even if we get into the playoffs we aren't going to get too far. The playoffs are great but we can't risk Skita's development on it this year. Would you risk being in the playoffs for one round and losing for Skita developing into a great player? I wouldn't. 

Obviously, you're another Nuggets fan that has fallen privy to this temporary success. Yeah, it's great that we're doing so well but it still takes time to build a championship contending team. Making trades just to make the playoffs instead of developing potential stars just doesn't make sense at this point for this team. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Who Would you Trade Rodney White for?*



> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all, don't tell me what kind of fan I am. I guarantee you I've been a fan longer than you and I guarantee you I follow the team a lot closer than you.


Congratulations on being such an enormous Nuggets fan, I heard Kiki was going to give a special award for all the support you have shown the team. We are all so proud of you.
How can you guarantee you follow the team closer than me. Just because I have a different opinion than you doesn't mean you know more about the Nuggets than me, don't be arrogant.
Who gives a **** if we make the playoffs, real smart. I can name plenty of people who care starting with the whole Nuggets organization, including Skita, and most of the greater metro area. I think that you might find yourself a little outnumbered. 
Our goal was thirty, so we should probably just sit Carmelo the rest of the year and start Bowen and TRY to lose so we can get a higher draft pick. 
How can you say that we can't go far in the playoffs, there are only two teams we match up poorly against and that is the Timberwolves and the Spurs, we've already beaten the Spurs once and should have beaten the Timberwolves.
Yes Skita COULD be a star in this league but he will never be a star for us because he will never start for us. For the next ten years (hopefully) Melo will be starting at SF and Nene at PF. What are you going to tell me that he could start at center. Skita could never play as good as Elson because Skita cannot play defense. You do realize that Skita could be the worst defender in the history of the NBA, I have never seen a player so lost all the time.
You fail to see my point that we need a rebounder and we need it badly. Skita is definetly not the answer for that and he never will be.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Who Would you Trade Rodney White for?*



> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> Congratulations on being such an enormous Nuggets fan, I heard Kiki was going to give a special award for all the support you have shown the team. We are all so proud of you.
> How can you guarantee you follow the team closer than me. Just because I have a different opinion than you doesn't mean you know more about the Nuggets than me, don't be arrogant.
> ...


I'm sorry you're so inept at understanding the game of basketball and evaluating talent. 

1. Nene's *** can easily be put at center. The guy is lazy as hell and doesn't have much range. If Skita develops, Nene can slide to center and Skita can man the power forward spot. Don't tell me there is no position available for him. 

2. Skita can play defense, albeit he is not a very good defender yet. And you're telling me Elson has been playing good defense lately? If that's what you're saying, you obviously haven't been watching Nuggets' games. 

3. I never insinuated that since we've already hit our goal this year that we sit on our butts and give up the rest of the season. Don't be a smart ***. 

4. If you actually believe that we can make it far in the playoffs I feel bad for you. This team does not have the chemistry, coaching, or depth to make it past the second round and I would be shocked if we even got a first round win. What the hell are you saying? We're in contention for a title this year? Please. 

5. Skita is young as hell and he has never started on a significant team. Of course he looks lost. What the hell do you expect? I suppose he's just going to come over to the NBA after getting under 20 minutes a game in Europe and dominate, right? He's going to take time to develop but in order for him to develop, he's needs playing time. It's that simple. You can't expect a guy like him to have an immediate impact. 

6. My whole point is that you don't auction off the future for immediate success. That's what got this franchise in a debacle in the first place. Do we give Skita 20 minutes a night? No. Do we even give him 15 minutes, consistently? No, unless he's doing real well. But 20 plus DNPs and only two outings of more than 15 minutes is unacceptable, given the fact that he has improved and scrubs like Elson are taking time away from him. Give it up, even if we make the playoffs this year we aren't going far. That's a pipe dream. So instead of chasing a first round loss, why don't we just give Skita ten damn minutes a night? Is that really too much to ask?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I wouldn't give up on Skita. He got a lot stronger over the summer and when he's ready...he'll probably be a very good player.

The future Nuggets squad should have Carmelo, Skita and Nene playing the 3, 4 and 5.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I wouldn't give up on Skita. He got a lot stronger over the summer and when he's ready...he'll probably be a very good player.
> 
> The future Nuggets squad should have Carmelo, Skita and Nene playing the 3, 4 and 5.


Ah, someone who finally understands.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> The future Nuggets squad should have Carmelo, Skita and Nene playing the 3, 4 and 5.


I agree. Of course I want the Nuggets to add a proven Rebounder (like Thomas), but I wouldn't want to give away anybody of their current roster (except for Pope, but noone would trade for him). The key players are still very young and will develop.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Do you think the Nuggets would be interested in adding a player like Jason Terry for Rodney White?

Atlanta has blown their team up and may not be through. Terry is a guy who could give your team a good boost off the bench as instant offense.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KB21</b>!
> Do you think the Nuggets would be interested in adding a player like Jason Terry for Rodney White?
> 
> Atlanta has blown their team up and may not be through. Terry is a guy who could give your team a good boost off the bench as instant offense.


Ah, you bring up an interesting point. I'm not sure that the Hawks would just take Rodney for Jason Terry but I think something could be worked out on that principle. 

Would the Nuggets have any interest in Terry? I don't see why they wouldn't. Personally, I love the guy. He's a playmaking two guard with three point range. Sure, he's a little short for two guard and he doesn't play great defense but who does these days? I think something could possibly be worked out.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> if anyone will be traded this week it would be him.
> I heard New York was interested. I would love to have the Nuggets trade Skita and Rodney White to the Knicks for Kurt Thomas and Dermarr Johnson. It would give the Nuggets a solid froncourt player a rebounder which they desperately need and Johnson could be formidable playing small minutes off the bench. Salary wise it would work out, but i doubt that the Knicks would part with Thomas.



Hahah, we'd have loved that too. Call Kiki please.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah, you bring up an interesting point. I'm not sure that the Hawks would just take Rodney for Jason Terry but I think something could be worked out on that principle.
> ...


They traded Wallace for no apparent reason, it won't had hurt to try considering they have to pay the guy over the next 2+ years.

-Petey


----------

